# No Audio Device, how to enable it?



## bAz666

Well, I'm in a school compound and the comps here show this when I try to enable Audio.











Anyway to enable sound?


----------



## mattlock

You would need admin rights to get the sound working.


----------



## bAz666

And if I get admin rights, how do I do it?


----------



## mattlock

I'm sure if the IT dept is willing to give administrative rights they'll be more than happy to tell how to enable the sound. Unfortunately we can not assist in this matter as it is against TSF policy to help circumvent an restrictions set by a network administrator.

Excerpt from the TSF rules. The complete TSF rules can be read here.
"We will not assist any user who, in our opinion, is clearly trying to circumvent his company network protocols or restrictions put on his system by a Network Administrator."


----------



## trixieinwa

he could be administrater because i am and i have exact same problem. how about some help


----------



## bAz666

Yes, well said trixienwa


----------



## koala

What make/model is the sound card?

Install the audio driver. You need admin rights to do this, which is why Matt suggested contacting the IT dept. Most users of school computers do not have permission to make system changes.


----------



## trixieinwa

what am I supposed to type when the wise installation wizard asks for the full pathname added to the installation file with the following attribute


----------



## bAz666

> Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.00GHz
> 256MB RAM
> 30GB Maxtor 6E040T0 HDD
> PCI GDIHOOK5 Display
> 
> Legacy Audio Drivers


----------



## Padarabinda

Sir i have some Problem in sound driver it show me that the audio device pls unable your windows audio device.SO pls tell me who to enable to the audio service


Thanks
Pdarabinda Tripathy


----------



## elephant007

First off, we don't know if they don't have local administrator right to the desktop.
Secondly, even if they don't have local administrator right to the desktop, they would still be able to control the volume of the computer they are on.

It's probably a realtek integrated sound card, they're a pain. Regaurdless, you probably need to install KB888111 with will initiate the Microsoft Universal Audio Architecture.

Display a picture of the AUDIO tab.


----------



## pc95

Bump - I have the same problem as shown in the original post. *No Audio Device*, Not only that, but all audio options state "No playback Device" Skype also reports unsurprisingly "Problem with Playback Device"/

My audio driver (SigmaTel C Major) is reportedly working. I also got the driver from Dell and uninstalled/reinstalled it, with no luck. This looks like some sort of support file might be missing.....thx


----------



## elephant007

Running SP3? If not, you might want to install KB888111


----------



## FreoHeaveho

Guys, bAz666 has started this thread, so all you guys should either wait or start your own thread as it become very difficult to help when there are mulitple problems on the same thread.

bAz, please download PC Wizard from my sig and install/run it. Then goto FILE, SAVE AS and click OK. THen copy the text out of that file into this thread. If you have administrator rights we can help.


----------



## Frosti Dragon

i have the exact same problem Baz, had but its on my home computer yesterday I deleted Realtek Audio, and still had sound, turned my computer on today and it showed the exact light colors around the words in the first picture and i could not click the volume to change it, please help


----------



## WereBo

Hi Frosti Dragon and welcome to TSF :wave:

Could you post your problem in a new thread please, this one's 3 years old and waaay out of date :wink:


----------

